# Collapsed blastocyst advice needed



## utb (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi

Was just wondering if anyone could help I had ET on Wednesday of a collapsed blastocyst I have looked on the net and have found conflicting info just wondered if anyone had any experience good or bad they could share.

Thanks in advance.

x x x x


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi
I have no idea huni sorry, but wanted to wish you lots and lots of luck     I think I remember you from the spring chicks cycle buddies thread last year so wanted to pop on and say hi. Good luck and all the best    Hope someone can help soon   
Ali x


----------



## whensitmyturn? (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi utb
I think my blastocyst was collapsed that I had transferred yesterday, it hadnt fully rehydrated they said as when they are frozen they compact down and lose their fluid, and then when they thaw them the fluid and shape gradually return but not fully I dont think. Was your's frozen? The doctors yesterday didnt seem very sure about blastocysts at all, they said they are so unpredictable, and even the horrible looking ones can result in a good pregnancy, so its just fingers crossed time. 
Good luck with it all


----------

